# How do you check CO2 levels in your tank?



## msc (Mar 10, 2008)

drop checker to measure co2


----------



## AQUAGARDNER (Dec 7, 2009)

*RE:drop checker to...*



msc said:


> drop checker to measure co2


Please explain.. What type of checker?:bounce:


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Just google drop checker. You find all kinds of info.

I have been keeping planted tanks since 78 or 79. With CO2 since 93 or 94. I can just eyeball the plants, algae and fish at this point to determine if I have enough CO2. I have found that drop checkers can only give you ball park readings and sometimes are just flat out wrong.


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

AQUAGARDNER said:


> Please explain.. What type of checker?:bounce:


Here's a link to GLA's drop checkers. There are several different designs you can get.


----------



## Retzius (Jul 25, 2009)

EdTheEdge said:


> Just google drop checker. You find all kinds of info.
> 
> I have been keeping planted tanks since 78 or 79. With CO2 since 93 or 94. I can just eyeball the plants, algae and fish at this point to determine if I have enough CO2. I have found that drop checkers can only give you ball park readings and sometimes are just flat out wrong.


You know, I agree with you on this 100%, I have a CO2 drop checker and made my own 4dkh solution but I am not really sure how accurate it is. I just added fish and I think going by their breathing rate or their trips to the surface for O2 is much more reliable, also pearling of plants.


----------



## AQUAGARDNER (Dec 7, 2009)

:bounce:Thanx guys, I'll check that site! Be back with some more dumb questions in a minute!:bounce::icon_mrgr


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

This thread made me think I should up on my CO2 and change out the air and solution in my drop checker. I'm seeing string algae even though the drop checker is green. Algae can be your friend as well.

The red sea drop checker is pretty cheap if you don't want to spend too much.


----------



## elihanover (May 15, 2008)

Drop checker FTW.


----------



## timelessr1 (Dec 12, 2008)

I have a question...what happens to the solution IF you dont change it out? Does it stay green indefinetly when it gets old? does it go back to blue? does it turn clear?


----------



## elihanover (May 15, 2008)

timelessr1 said:


> I have a question...what happens to the solution IF you dont change it out? Does it stay green indefinetly when it gets old? does it go back to blue? does it turn clear?


 
I just changed mine for the first time in over a year. The color still worked and indicated the level pre-change, but post change it was a lot brighter.

I'm told that because of the high lighting level in most planted tanks, the dye can sometimes be misleading if it has been sitting there for too long.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

EdTheEdge said:


> I can just eyeball the plants, algae and fish at this point to determine if I have enough CO2. I have found that drop checkers can only give you ball park readings and sometimes are just flat out wrong.


X3 

IME guppies/endlers are a perfect fish to use for a reference point. They normally cruise at all levels of the aquarium, but if your starting to max out with CO2, guppies will gasp at the surface much sooner than any other fish. When you start seeing this start to happen, cut the bubble rate down from there. Once you see they're now back to their usual selves, cruising the whole tank. That's where you want to keep it. With respective lighting you will see much pearling from most plants, if not all.


----------



## timelessr1 (Dec 12, 2008)

elihanover said:


> I just changed mine for the first time in over a year. The color still worked and indicated the level pre-change, but post change it was a lot brighter.
> 
> I'm told that because of the high lighting level in most planted tanks, the dye can sometimes be misleading.


 
Awesome..thanks!! good info!


----------



## smp (Dec 6, 2009)

speedie408 said:


> X3
> 
> IME guppies/endlers are a perfect fish to use for a reference point. They normally cruise at all levels of the aquarium, but if your starting to max out with CO2, guppies will gasp at the surface much sooner than any other fish. When you start seeing this start to happen, cut the bubble rate down from there. Once you see they're now back to their usual selves, cruising the whole tank. That's where you want to keep it. With respective lighting you will see much pearling from most plants, if not all.



I'd love to put a few in my tank... but they are too low on the food chain. Any other fish (tetra's, rainbows, etc) that are good indicators?


----------

